# Gaining Weight... On A Budget.



## Fraize (Apr 30, 2009)

Basically the deal with my diet is, I live with my parents, so my diet at the minute is really based upon what's available to me. I feel if I get food myself it would help keep my diet consistent, and fill the gaps between and/or instead of the staple 3 meals. Another thing is I only have a part time job so I don't have money to splash out, so I need cheap methods of ensuring I get enough nutrition in my diet. Crazy right? :confused1:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Not crazy at all Pal....theres a few of us signing on at the mo...maybe add an extra couple of meals on to your 3 at home.....give your mum and extra few quid to buy you more food? or work out how much you have to spend and shop around on line for some reasonable protein powder?...the basics can be quite cheap...Bananas,Tuna,oats, Eggs etc... :thumbup1:


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

if you have a part time job you should have plenty to spend on food.

can of tuna 50p

eggs 10p each

1kg of oats £1

pilchard 80p 400g tin

bulkpowder.com whey, 20p per serving.

i live at home man, and i have no part time job. my parents buy some extra stuff, and some i buy myself.

like you say you get 3 meals a day? like do you eat in a school canteen for lunch, cause i know my one is a rip off, in fact the amount it cost for one day could buy you enough tuna for a whole week of school. just be resourceful.

here's an idea of a decent cheap diet

breakfast: tesco value oats and a protein shake (use full fat milk if you need the calories)

10pm: nuts/fruit

lunch: chicken/tuna with some brown rice

3pm: a snack, like wholemeal bread or whatever

dinner: chicken/tuna/beef and some carbs like rice/potato etc

7pm: tuna/pilchards

post workout: protein shake

11pm: 4 eggs omelet and cheese in it. ( if you want you can have more protein here like slow digesting shake )

that's my typical diet and doesn't break the bank. a lot of stuff is lying about the house anyway, buckets of rice in the cupboard, and endless supply of milk


----------



## Ectomorph (May 19, 2009)

Oats are definitely one of the cheapest ways to bulk up. I think bulkpowders do 5kg of fine scottish oats for a tenner. Bit more expensive than the supermarket oats but their easy to mix with water and consume etc.

take 100gs twice a day and you will be getting around 700 extra calories.


----------



## Hobbit JT (Sep 13, 2008)

Protein is a must though!!! Pumpkin seeds can be cheap and provide a good serving of protein and essential fatty acids. Grind loads of these up into a powder and you can put scoops of the stuff into a drink if you are that poor.

Likewise getting bog standard unflavoured Whey of myprotein.co.uk or bulk powders would be a good idea. Using instant coffee and sweetener to flavour it.

Tuna, milk, eggs, whole chickens can be very cheap.

For Post Workout you could have dextrose with your protein, which is like £12 for 5kg.


----------



## Fraize (Apr 30, 2009)

Wow thanks for the response guys :thumb:

Yeah looks like the bread and butter (no pun intended) of the foods everyone eats are pretty cheap, and readily availiable.

Oats & Eggs seems pretty synonymous with everybody, as well as nuts and tuna/tinned fish, i've already got some whey protein for post-workout and breakfast.

I take it brown rice is better than white?

Another thing, what kind of nuts are best for getting bigger?

Hobbit care to explain what dextrose is to a noob? :whistling:


----------



## Darylbethyname (Dec 2, 2008)

Fraize said:



> Wow thanks for the response guys :thumb:
> 
> Yeah looks like the bread and butter (no pun intended) of the foods everyone eats are pretty cheap, and readily availiable.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ectomorph (May 19, 2009)

Hobbit JT said:


> Likewise getting bog standard unflavoured Whey of myprotein.co.uk or bulk powders would be a good idea. Using instant coffee and sweetener to flavour it.
> 
> .


im glad im not alone in doing this, put the whey in the blender with icecubes, milk, coffee and sweetner and you got your very own tasty protein starbucks coffee lol :bounce:


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have gone back to Uni so I have to watch what I spend on food. Tips I can give is:

Shop late in the day as cooked chickens can drop to half price £2 a pop just rip of all the skin eat the breats and give the Mrs whats left lol

Find the whoops section of the supermarket and freeze what you can

Fish, I have been finding loads of fish esp Trout and Makarel (sp), Morrison have always has some kind of discounted fish on offer everytime I have been. Good source of fats and shaking it up a bit.

Bulking shakes, Oats mixed with a Bulk Powder

Eggs Asda - 18 free range for £3.18 but check Morrisons as somethimes they do 18 for the price of 12 £2.58

Have not been there for a while but used to get £5.00 bags of frozen chicken breasts Iceland.

If you see the lady waling round with the discount gun I follow her and talk to her. I told her that I am keeping her within my sights as I am after a bargain. She laughed and offered me first refusal on steak £3.28 on two good sixe steak $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$

Fruit, bag of apples for a £1

Hope this gives you a few ideas, dam it nearly forgot Pasta aim for a £1-£1.10 per kilo and when its on offer buy as much as you can and scan the pots for offers but they will go out of date quicker than pasta so dont buy too much like I have done in the past. I got carried away with the offer and had to eat nothing but pots for four days to use them up.


----------



## Fraize (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for all your tips guys, seems I made quite a mountain out of a molehill. Gonna use the weekend to sort out exactly what i'm gnna aim for each day.

Btw in the Tips for beginners thread it says:

"BULKING

DIET

Most people have a good workout, but ignore there diet. Like I said before, you must be eating. Take a look at these estimations:

Calories: bodyweight x 19-20

Protein: bodyweight x 1.2-1.4"

Can someone explain what im supposed to do, i.e. what units he's talking about?


----------

